# Altima a/c problem



## luk (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 2005 Altima l4. When i press the a/c button, the a/c light comes on and the compressor starts running, everything ok. But when i press the a/c button again to turn it off, the light goes off, but a/c is still running until i restart the engine. Anyone know, is this normal in this type of car?


----------



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

I DONT THINK ITS THE A/C RUNNING, I THINK ITS THE FAN BELT RUNNING WHICH RUNS FOR A WHILE AFTER U TURN OFF THE ENGINE AND IT STOPS. CHECK WITH A MECHANIC


----------

